# Sanyo tube style TV's buzzing is driving me crazy. Help!!!



## Honolulu58 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a Sanyo tube TV that's about 5 yrs old. About a week ago I started to get a buzzing sound which at first went away when it was on for a few minutes but is now constant. The buzzing reminds me of any oscillator.


----------

